# Wait a minute...who's the retriever here?



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Well...Chance has the title, but my flame point kitten, Louie, has the skills. First cat I've ever had that will retrieve his toy for hours if my arm would last that long. 

Think he has any Golden in him...:


----------



## AKC08 (Aug 10, 2015)

MAN he's cute!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

He is super cute and super cross-eyed. One of the most, if not _the_ most, loving cats I have ever had. He's pretty special. :smooch:

Here's another picture...


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Love the flame points...they are so smart!


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

And how the heck do you play separately? 

Lizzie is just too concerned to play. Though if she does, just bat a toy around for a couple swats. Even away, leave a toy out covered in cat nip, and can sit days before moving once a few feet. Guess because 13 and a half? Others have got her to.

Oh, except crickets. Lizzie can spend forever hunting and eating. One night ate at least four large ones before decided better stop her before gorges. He, there is a Golden trait. :

B.T.W., most of my egg donors cats have been major fetchers. One has a special toy she carries around.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I've never heard of a cat retrieving things!!  Or a cross-eyed cat for that matter, I thought the first picture was just a once off, but going by the second picture, I see he is like this all the time? Very very cute


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I love your kitty! He is so cute, and he sounds awesome. I hope Chance appreciates having a nice kitty in the house. My cat is everybody's favorite here.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful cat. My son has a retrieving cat. ..named Kitty Kat. She and their Jack Russell both LOVE to play fetch and will do it for hours. Son couldn't believe th first time Kitty Kat chased after Peanut's ball. So he threw a small ball with bell in it that she like to bat around--and she brought it to him. Had never heard of such a thing. I will have to tell him about your cat.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

ArchersMom said:


> I love your kitty! He is so cute, and he sounds awesome. I hope Chance appreciates having a nice kitty in the house...


Chance and Lucy love all my cats. They all sleep together. 

Here's one of my other cats, Ringo...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

And my soon to be 18 yr. old cat, Candy...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Louie's adorable. Candy and Ringo are beautiful, great to hear they all get along so well.


----------

